# Repurpose sewing blog



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Sewing Â» Anecdotal Knitting

Love this person's blog and what she has done with reconstructing blouses. Anyone else have a favorite blog?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't have a favorite blog to share but the one you put the link to above has some really nice ideas. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I have two that I always read. They are mostly doing stuff right from patterns but have really great tutorials.

Gertie's New Blog for Better Sewing Mostly vintage inspired
Stitches and Seams Really great tutorials


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, Lesli, for those. I love the retro sewing blog--- what does she mean by big 4 patterns? She gives a lot of info on adjusting vintage patterns. As a high schooler in the 70's- I am always drawn towards those. Was watching Rockford files last night- love those 70's peasant blouses and bell bottoms! She goes more towards 50's (I think!) they are so classy...


----------

